# What is a boneless petite sirloin steak?



## alblancher

One of the local grocers has them on sale for 2.97 a lb  Choice  Sounds like a good price for Sirloin but I know you butchers out there can tell if it is a good cut

Should I load up on these?  Are they appropriate for the grill?

Thanks


----------



## pops6927

A 'boneless petite sirloin steak' is a sirloin *tip* steak cut in half, not the actual sirloin.  Just remerchandizing it to sound better when it is not, lol!  Usually packaged two in a 4s tray.  They'd be ok for the grill, keep 'em medium or medium rare, not well done.


----------



## alblancher

Thanks Pops


----------



## smokinhusker

Never knew what they actually were until Pops explained! Grocer has them here off and on for sale at Buy 1 Get 2 Free. $7.99 lb for the first one!

Thanks Pops!


----------

